# HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

So I have been told that you have to replace the entire top, and that you cannot just sew in a new window. Is this true? Happen to anyone else ever?
I have a $500 deductible on my insurance, but dont want to follow through with this claim if I do not have to. Help! Thanks!


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (thelaststrum13)*

yes, you're going to have to replace the top. go with Audi OEM and not an ebay replica. you won't regret it.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (thenamescolby)*

My insurance agent mentioned something about sewing it back in though...I mean if insurance is going to pay for a new top, then fine, but that could be near $3000 parts and labor I would assume? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (thelaststrum13)*

Ok convinced that you cannot sew it back in.
Anyone ever deal with an adjuster based on a "twisted" or "untrue" claim? I would have to say this window was probably accidentally smashed and since I cannot afford to pay for a new top out of pocket, I need pointers on how to make sure the insurance company does in fact pay for this. Thanks.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

So how exactly did the window get broken?
Insurance DOES guard against stupidity, I've had them cover MY stupidity before.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (thelaststrum13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelaststrum13* »_Ok convinced that you cannot sew it back in.
Anyone ever deal with an adjuster based on a "twisted" or "untrue" claim? I would have to say this window was probably accidentally smashed and since I cannot afford to pay for a new top out of pocket, I need pointers on how to make sure the insurance company does in fact pay for this. Thanks.

If you have insurance ,they will pay as long as you didn't do it on purpose , thats whats insurance is for.


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (1.8Tabamoura)*

Looks like I am getting a new top this week. I was worried they would pay only for the "last few years" of the tops life vs. the whole thing. Looks like everything will be A OK. Thanks for the help people.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (thelaststrum13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thelaststrum13* »_Looks like I am getting a new top this week. I was worried they would pay only for the "last few years" of the tops life vs. the whole thing. Looks like everything will be A OK. Thanks for the help people.


that is outstanding! is your insurance gonna go up?


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: HELP! Rear glass window smashed - TT Roadster (thenamescolby)*

When I first called they stated that since it is vandalism, it should not. This is also my first ever claim with them, and have been with them for 6 years. I should probably call just to make sure, but I don't think so.


----------

